# viele fragen zum mplayer...

## pieter_parker

ich habe 2 .vob dateien

beide gehoeren zusammen

es ist 1ne videospur

und 4 audiospuren in den 2 .vob dateien

wie bekomme ich mit dem mplayer nun die video spur und die audiospur 2 in 2 getrennte dateien gespeichert?

```

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB VTS_03_2.VOB VTS_03_3.VOB -ao testaudio -vo testvideo 

```

wenn ich es so versuche, spielt er blos nur die datei ab, die beiden ersten dateien, die letzte spielt er garnicht erst ab

----------

## Finswimmer

-ao und -vo sind auch audioOuput und videoOutput

du brauchst -dumpfile / -dumpaudio / -dumpvideo

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB -dumpvideo funktioniert

er erstellt eine datei die stream.dump heisst

das ist dann nur der videostream? im vlc laesst sich die datei allerdings nichtabspielen

mplayer stream.dump tut dagegen aber

wenn ich aber 

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB -dumpvideo -dumpaudio mache

sollte er video und audio dateien erstellen?

er macht aber nur video...

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB VTS_03_2.VOB VTS_03_3.VOB -dumpvideo

so sollte er von allen 3 .vob dateien die video datei erstellen?

er spielt dann aber einfach nur den film ab...

```

mplayer -identify VTS_03_1.VOB

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele VTS_03_1.VOB.

ID_VIDEO_ID=0

ID_AUDIO_ID=128

ID_AUDIO_ID=129

ID_AUDIO_ID=130

ID_SUBTITLE_ID=6

```

```

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB -aid130 -dumpaudio

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Unbekannte Option in der Kommandozeile: -aid130

Fehler beim Einlesen der Kommandozeilenoption: -aid130

```

das mit -aid130 ist doch aber ansich richtig? der 3te audiostream, den will ich haben..

----------

## Finswimmer

```
       -dumpaudio (MPlayer only)

              Dumps raw compressed audio stream to ./stream.dump (useful with MPEG/AC-3, in most  other  cases  the  resulting

              file  will  not  be  playable).  If you give more than one of -dumpaudio, -dumpvideo, -dumpstream on the command

              line only the last one will work.

       -dumpfile <filename> (MPlayer only)

              Specify which file MPlayer should dump to.  Should be used together with -dumpaudio / -dumpvideo /  -dumpstream.

       -dumpstream (MPlayer only)

              Dumps  the  raw stream to ./stream.dump.  Useful when ripping from DVD or network.  If you give more than one of

              -dumpaudio, -dumpvideo, -dumpstream on the command line only the last one will work.

       -dumpvideo (MPlayer only)

              Dump raw compressed video stream to ./stream.dump (not very usable).  If you give more than one  of  -dumpaudio,

              -dumpvideo, -dumpstream on the command line only the last one will work.

```

-aid [LEERZEICHEN] ID

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

das mit dem aid leerzeichen 130, klar.. das funktioniert

aber das mit dem wie ich beides, also video und ton spur gleichzeitig dumpen kann .. versteh ich nicht

die anleitung sagt:

```

-dumpfile <filename> (MPlayer only)

              Specify which file MPlayer should dump to.  Should be used together with -dumpaudio / -dumpvideo /  -dumpstream.

```

aber wie gebe ich das in einer zeile an ?

```

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB -aid 130 -dumpfile / -dumpaudio / -dumpvideo

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele VTS_03_1.VOB.

MPEG-PS-Dateiformat erkannt!

Kann dump-Datei nicht öffnen!

Beenden... (Fataler Fehler)

```

so jedenfalls nich..

```

mplayer VTS_03_1.VOB -aid 130 -dumpfile -dumpaudio -dumpvideo

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele VTS_03_1.VOB.

MPEG-PS-Dateiformat erkannt!

```

so erstellt er mir eine datei die -dumpaudio heisst

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen.

Aber du scheinst dich nicht gut mit der Kommandozeile auszukennen und noch weniger Lust hast du, dich damit selbst zu befassen...

Es sieht fast immer so aus:

-$OPTION [LEERZEICHEN] "$Inhalt für die Option"

wäre also:

-dumpfile ausgabe 

Schreibt dir eine Datei die "ausgabe" heißt.

Was du ja an sich auch schon rausgefunden hast, da ja "-dumpaudio" erstellt worden ist.

so gehts:

[14:58:13]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~

$mplayer $datei -dumpvideo -dumpfile /tmp/test1

[14:58:17]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~

$mplayer $datei -dumpaudio -dumpfile /tmp/test

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

es ist alles andere als motivierend wenn man die anleitung versucht zulesen und davon nur die haelfte versteht

und beim ausprobieren dann ueberhauptnichts klappt ...

einzeln funktioniert es die bild oder tun spur zuspeichern

aber wie kann ich beides gleichzeitig speichern?

----------

## gimpel

Füg die VOBs doch zu einer zusammen..

```
cat *.VOB >> movie.vob
```

und zieh die Spuren mit tcextract raus.

----------

## pieter_parker

tcextract, finde garkein programm das so heisst...

mit cat die .vob dateien zusammen fuegen funktioniert .. und bei ein paar hundertmb daten geht das auch noch, aber wenn es schon im 2 oder 3 stelligen gb bereich ist ist das einfach eine zugrosse datenmenge

kann der mplayer nicht 2..3 oder mehr .vob dateien nacheinander abarbeiten?

----------

## Finswimmer

Sollte er können. Aber wenn es nicht geht, bau dir doch schnell eine for Schleife, die den Mplayer mit immer nur einer Datei aufruft. Sollte doch für deine Zwecke genügen?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

aber dann erstellt er doch trotzdem zerstueckelte audio und video dateien die am ende wieder zusammen kopiert werden muessen

----------

## gimpel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> tcextract, finde garkein programm das so heisst...
> 
> mit cat die .vob dateien zusammen fuegen funktioniert .. und bei ein paar hundertmb daten geht das auch noch, aber wenn es schon im 2 oder 3 stelligen gb bereich ist ist das einfach eine zugrosse datenmenge
> 
> kann der mplayer nicht 2..3 oder mehr .vob dateien nacheinander abarbeiten?

 

tcextract ist Teil von transcode.

Wo können denn VOBs im 2 bis 3 stelligen GB Bereich herkommen?   :Shocked: 

----------

## pieter_parker

```

mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3 lalala.flac

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6320  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele lalala.flac.

Audio file-Dateiformat erkannt!

Clip-Info:

 Year: 2005

 Track: 20

 Comment: Track 20

==========================================================================

Erzwungener Audiocodec: hwac3

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x43614C66 nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/codecs.html!

Audio: kein Ton!

Video: kein Video

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

bei einer .mkv datei mit surround funktioniert das so das er den ton 1 zu 1 rausgibt ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang

ich habe eine .flac datei und will diese ebenfalls 1 zu 1 rausgeben ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang, wie funktioniert das mit dem mplayer ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich eine .flac datei unveraendert direkt ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang zum receiver geben ?

----------

## pieter_parker

kann der mplayer dts-hd oder true-hd abspielen ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube zu den ganzen Anwendungsfragen über den mplyer wäre #mplayer oder nen Forum von/über mplayer besser zu gebrauchen?

Tobi

Frohe Weihnachten

----------

